# TOO COLD!!!!!!!



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Can someone wake me up when its summer again please!!!!

Fanks muchly

J
xx


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I am afraid you will have to wait until the new year now, Lollypop
Either that or spend the next 6 months abroad, oz or nz are nice


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

-6C here on Friday night. Didn't get much above freezing all day inside the shop. 

Suppose saves me money on the leckky bills. Fridges and chills didn't come on all day


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Freezing? You wanna spend a winter oop North Southern girl :lol: It's positively tropical here in Cardiff


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Freezing? You wanna spend a winter oop North Southern girl :lol:


Well, I'm going to wash and polish my car here 'oop North' very shortly - that should keep me warm!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my sister lived in newport for a while......that was too cold! Someone said that long range forecasters are forecasting up to 100 days of snow.......WTF

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Someone said that long range forecasters are forecasting up to 100 days of snow.......
> 
> J
> xx


YES!!!!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone said that long range forecasters are forecasting up to 100 days of snow.......
> ...


boooooooo hissssssssssss!!!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Nothing better than spending a snowy, cold, crisp sunny day skiing


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> my sister lived in newport for a while......that was too cold! Someone said that long range forecasters are forecasting up to 100 days of snow.......WTF
> 
> J
> xx


Someone said that the earth would end on 1st Jan 2000. Didn't make it true 

I'll start to take "long range forecasts" (basically a wild guess) seriously when the short range ones are half accurate. :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

There is no such thing as bad weather - only under-equipped and ill-prepared people.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> There is no such thing as bad weather - only under-equipped and ill-prepared people.


I'll second that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wilbo (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought it was still fairly mild, anyone know what it was like this time last year? Wonder if we will get snow this year?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well it's not too cold tonight might go home with the roof down after seeing the new hunger games and nandos 

J
Xx


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

25 degrees here in Tenerife. Back tomorrow not looking forward to that


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cheer up Paul: it was wonderfully sunny and frost lately but today it's grey and a little warmer  :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Well it's not too cold tonight might go home with the roof down after seeing the new hunger games and nandos
> J
> Xx


 Nandos! Carbs dear!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pfft I have to have carbs as part of my training lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Can someone wake me up when its summer again please!!!!
> 
> Fanks muchly
> 
> ...


Apparently not but this guy has tips for penis enlargement?! :? :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sorry what? lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm sorry what? lol
> 
> J
> xx


There was a spammer on here a bit earlier who flushed the TTF with his c-r^p :? 
His account has now been deactivated and his the posts quarantined


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh i see lol

im wondering how these people are getting through when I couldnt even join up using my gmail account and had to use my crappy outlook account i never use!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry what? lol
> ...


Hahaha yeah i had a feeling his posts may get removed, four very good articles on Penis enlargement tablets! I guess with the cold weather he'd figured we'd all need a little help?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well speak for yourself lol

J
xx


----------

